# Adapter and Cord for charging Iphone and I-pad.



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought the adapter for charging Iphone and Ipad are the same ?
They look exactly the same.

But when I tried to use adapter for charging Iphone to charge my Ipad it
won't charge.

I understand the adapter needed to charge Ipad needs min, 10 watts to charge?
My Iphone adapter I assume puts out less than 10 watts therefore it won't charge the ipad ? How many watts does that put out ?

So is there no harm to use Ipad adapter to charge Iphone ?
It would work ?


Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This page shows the ipad charger wattage iPhone, iPad, iPod: Using iPad Power Adapters
this has the iphone https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-3511
you should only use the correct charger for the product.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

The iPad charger and the iPhone charger do NOT look the same. The iPad charger is much bigger.

The iPhone charger does not put out enough power to charge an iPad.

It is perfectly safe to charge your iPhone with the iPad charger though.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't know what type of adapter you have but I find adapters for iphone and ipad got from Apple all look the same-
white in colour, same in size, cube in shape like in this pic.-









Maybe U.K. adapter is different since socket different ?
Anyways I am using Canada/USA adapter.


Thanks



MartyF81 said:


> The iPad charger and the iPhone charger do NOT look the same. The iPad charger is much bigger.
> 
> The iPhone charger does not put out enough power to charge an iPad.
> 
> It is perfectly safe to charge your iPhone with the iPad charger though.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I am in Chicago USA, not UK. 

That picture you posted is an iPhone charger.

This is an iPad charger: Apple 12W USB Power Adapter - Apple Store (U.S.)

UNLESS you are using an iPad MINI (Original MINI, not Retina Display)?


----------

